# LumberJocks Scrap It Out



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Announcement*










We've seen it before - scrapping over grease boxes, smallest bandsaw boxes, and even coffee spoons. Yes, indeed, some scrap wood plus some ingenuity and the results were masterful with a whole lot of fun in the process.

*Now, the challenge is on to get your scraps together and, with a day or less time in the shop, create some balance: something that balances (from spinning tops to bottle balancers, to … whatever your scrappy little heart desires!*

And what are we scrapping it out for? *15 days of fame*. At the end of the month one random selection of scrappy balancing projects will be featured on the "home page banner" for 15 days, with a link to the winning project.

*The Rules*


use only scrap wood
invest a maximum of one day in the shop
build something that balances 
entries tagged as "scrappy01" 
entries in by October 31, 2011, midnight (Greenwich Mean Time)
one random selection will be made on November 1st
winner will receive home banner fame for 15 days (banner featuring the project will be created by LumberJocks and linked to the project's page)
you are on your honour re: rules 1 & 2
have fun - fun creating, fun building, fun showcasing your project, and fun "scrapping it out" with your peers.

Enjoy!

*View all entries here*


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet theme! good luck to all


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! Another brilliant contest for us to prove just how "scrappy" we are!


----------



## mpwilson (Aug 1, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I..I can do zat! I can do zat!"

- n00b


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some great scrappers on the LJ.. This should prove interesting. Thanks Martin.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be time for some interesting wine bottle balancers to come out of shops.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice. I will ahve to see what I come up with.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right about now the only thing I'm trying to figure out is how to balance my time well enough to get more done. Between working 50 hours a week and woodworking on Saturdays and Sundays I'm just not getting everything done that I want to get done and sometimes it get's me down. At 61 years of age I just usually don't feel like doing anything in the shop when I get home from work.


----------



## Andy123 (Aug 17, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now does the shop time include applying finishes?


----------



## Transition (Jun 9, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that I would interpret "invest a maximum of one day in the shop" as the amount of time YOU spend in the shop, which wouldn't count glue/finish time. And one day is 24hrs, although I think 12hrs is appropriate.

And I'm guessing this wouldn't count planning either as I bet there are a lot of people that have already started thinking/sketching/calculating!

But then I'm not running the contest…


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool idea…


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know who came up with this idea but I think this is potentially one of the best contest ideas. I look forward to seeing what creations are born. Too bad it will be a random selection. I'm sure there will be some great entries.

Will Scrappy have an advantage with this contest? Maybe the next contest will be named 'Rancid'. Build something from the most rancid wood you can find. LOL!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the goal is to put something together rather quickly using scrap materials - and to have fun doing it 

I know that if the deadline was a month away, we'd have some really serious projects being created. This is more for fun, but ingenuity is encouraged


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sounds great. I have it drying right now!


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hummmm….Let me think…...A project from SCRAP?????

Where can I find one of those?


> ?


HEHEHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The LumberJocks are already scrapping it out 
5 entries at this moment.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/scrappy01


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 and counting


----------



## DRC (Sep 9, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g322/drchant/IMG_0256.jpg
http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g322/drchant/IMG_0264.jpg

well I just finished a little thing outta an off cut of curly maple, just an offcut wedge with the wax on the end grain and a little 3/8 offcut of cocobola. made a nice turning and perfume atomizer out of it. It balances (on it's base) don't know if that meets the criteria but it only took 3-4 hrs including glue setup and finishing.
Let me know what you think? If it meets the criteria, or if I really do have to make a wine bottle hanger. (Already have a few, do I really need another)


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about a contest using the scrap left over from the first scrap contest? I really don't qualify; I build large scale models using mostly scrap, but also some new material. The leftover scraps are reused until nothing is left except for some sawdust.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next we have to come up with a project using *sawdust*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DRC: it has to balance … "like" a bottle balancer but it doesn't have to BE a bottle balancer … but it could be


----------



## KenBee (Mar 9, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would also like a ruling on applying a finish. I have a neat (functional) project I did in less than a day. I built it on Saturday and placed it off to one side with the intention of applying a finish later this week. If unfinished is OK then I am set, but to have it looking like I envision it will take an extra day at the very least.


----------



## Zepe (Dec 17, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey okwoodshop I have a (rather two) project using sawdust if you're interested.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, the rule is "a maximum of one day in the shop" so I guess you have to be in the shop for that timeframe.

not sure what else to say…


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8 great projects so far .. keep them coming!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's my small contribution
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/54963


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to try this…


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, we have already 17 projects in this challenge


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even MaFe woke up yesterday!
A old project idea I had in my head came to live, thank you for the push.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Reminder*










Just a friendly reminder.. entry deadline is coming. We have 21 entries so far.

*The Rules*


use only scrap wood
invest a maximum of one day in the shop
build something that balances 
entries tagged as "scrappy01" 
entries in by October 31, 2011, midnight (Greenwich Mean Time)
one random selection will be made on November 1st
winner will receive home banner fame for 15 days (banner featuring the project will be created by LumberJocks and linked to the project's page)
you are on your honour re: rules 1 & 2
have fun - fun creating, fun building, fun showcasing your project, and fun "scrapping it out" with your peers.

Enjoy!

*View all entries here*


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*And The Winner Is ...*










*Thanks for posting all great projects in this challenge. We ended with 24 entries total. You can review them all here - it's easy to get inspired.*

And here is the winner of home banner fame for 15 days (banner featuring the project will be created by LumberJocks and linked to the project's page):



Congrats Gene!


----------



## Jacoblucas (Sep 28, 2011)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome piece Gene, you deserve it!


----------



## tinman_362 (May 12, 2011)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job & congrats


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats and cool top too.


----------



## kolwdwrkrsgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
Now you have to tell us how you made it sing!
Perhaps a little drawing.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well done!!! 
Congrats to everyone for participating and to our lucky winner


----------



## DaveGlx (Sep 16, 2011)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Gene!!!
Well balanced project.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS! GENE!

ENJOY YOUR 15 DAYS OF FAME! *


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gene Congratulations. Nice job.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do we SEE the "15 days of Fame"?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Gene, well done.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I can't stop smiling, never won anything in my life! It might just be a random universe but there is nothing random about the pleasure I've experienced here on Lumberjocks, a great fun place to look & post and then talk, with a wonderful group of people dedicated to a marvelous craft. I thank you all for making my days.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now doesn't that just make this even more special 
congrats on your first win ever!!!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Home page banner delivered  Check it out here


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*COOL BANNER!*

Nice job!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

msojka said:


> *And The Winner Is ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to Scrappy, and all who participated. some gr8 ideas out there


----------

